# Julia Child Was A Spy



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Julia Child (June 1978 photo) 
AP

_By Brett J. Blackledge and Randy Herschaft, Associated Press Writers_

WASHINGTON (AP) ― Before Julia Child became known to the world as a leading chef, she admitted at least one failing when applying for a job as a spy: impulsiveness.

Details about Child's background as a government agent come into the public spotlight Thursday with the *National Archives*' release of more than 35,000 top-secret personnel files of World War II-era spies. The CIA held this information for decades.

The 750,000 documents identify the vast spy network managed by the *Office of Strategic Services*, which later became the CIA. President Franklin Roosevelt created the OSS, the country's first centralized intelligence operation.

Child's file shows that in her OSS application, she included a note expressing regret she left an earlier department store job hastily because she did not get along with her boss, said William Cunliffe, an archivist who has worked extensively with the OSS records at the National Archives.

The OSS files offer details about other agents, including Supreme Court Justice Arthur Goldberg, major league catcher Moe Berg, historian Arthur Schlesinger Jr. and film actor Sterling Hayden.

Other notables identified in the files include John Hemingway, son of author Ernest Hemingway; Kermit Roosevelt, son of President Theodore Roosevelt; and Miles Copeland, father of Stewart Copeland, drummer for the band The Police.

Some of those on the list have been identified previously as having worked for the OSS, but their personnel records never have been available before.

Those records would show why they were hired, jobs they were assigned to and perhaps even missions they pursued while working for the agency.

The release of the OSS personnel files unmasks one of the last secrets from the short-lived wartime intelligence agency, which for the most part was later folded into the CIA after President Truman disbanded it in 1945.

"I think it's terrific," said Elizabeth McIntosh, 93, a former OSS agent now living in Woodbridge, Va. "They've finally, after all these years, they've gotten the names out. All of these people had been told never to mention they were with the OSS."

The CIA long resisted releasing the records. But a former CIA director, William Casey, himself an OSS veteran, cleared the way for transfer of millions of OSS documents to the National Archives when he took over the spy agency in 1981. The personnel files are the latest documents to be made public.

Information about OSS involvement was so guarded that relatives often could not confirm a family member's work with the group.

Walter Mess, who handled covert OSS operations in Poland and North Africa, said he kept quiet for more than 50 years, only recently telling his wife of 62 years about his OSS activity.

"I was told to keep my mouth shut," said Mess, now 93 and living in Falls Church, Va.

The files provide new information even for those most familiar with the agency. Charles Pinck, president of the OSS Society created by former OSS agents and their relatives, said the nearly 24,000 employees included in the archives far exceed previous estimates of 13,000.

The newly released documents will clarify these and other issues, Cunliffe said.

"We're saying the OSS was a lot bigger than they were saying," he said.

http://wbztv.com/local/julia.child.spy.2.794774.html


----------



## BlueBlood (Dec 14, 2006)

Mr. Rogers has the most kill count in Nam, Julia Childs was a spy... Whats next? Bob Ross was a gov't assassian?


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

BlueBlood said:


> Mr. Rogers has the most kill count in Nam..


That urban legend was dispelled.. Fred Rogers never served...
Snopes - Fred Rogers


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2008)

KozmoKramer said:


> That urban legend was dispelled.. Fred Rogers never served...
> Snopes - Fred Rogers


Nor did John Denver - http://www.snopes.com/music/artists/denver.asp

Or The Beaver - http://www.snopes.com/radiotv/tv/mathers.asp

Captain Kangaroo wasn't at Iwo Jima - http://www.snopes.com/military/marvin.asp

But Don Adams (Maxwell Smart) was wounded at Guadalcanal and was later a drill instructor at Parris Island - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Don_Adams


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Delta784 said:


> But Don Adams (Maxwell Smart) was wounded at Guadalcanal and was later a drill instructor at Parris Island..


Bruce - can you imagine 86 during target practice?
_"Missed it by that much.."
_Or during PT?_
Your gonna give me 50 push-ups! Would ya believe 25 push-ups? How about 1 push-up and squat-thrust....." 
_


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2008)

KozmoKramer said:


> Bruce - can you imagine 86 during target practice?
> _"Missed it by that much.."_
> Or during PT?
> _Your gonna give me 50 push-ups! Would ya believe 25 push-ups? How about 1 push-up and squat-thrust....." _


After leading the platoon into an ambush in training;

_Sorry about that, lieutenant._


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

Delta784 said:


> Or The Beaver - http://www.snopes.com/radiotv/tv/mathers.asp


Eddie Haskell was one of us though! http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ken_Osmond


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Delta784 said:


> After leading the platoon into an ambush in training;
> _Sorry about that, lieutenant._


My friend, you have an uncanny knack for bringing back very fond memories of my 'yout'.



Johnny Law said:


> Eddie Haskell was one of us though!


THE quintessential suck up, the king of faux respect was a coppah? Good for him.

I can see it now..
My, your badge is certainly well polished today chief.

Lieutenant, the creases in your trousers are uncommonly sharp today.

Sgt., I'm certainly lucky to work with such an experienced and talented officer.


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2008)

KozmoKramer said:


> THE quintessential suck up, the king of faux respect was a coppah? Good for him.
> 
> I can see it now..
> My, your badge is certainly well polished today chief.
> ...


I'm sure he NEVER heard that from the academy instructors.


----------

